# What size barbed fittings for 16mm hose?



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

Working on my DIY in-line heater and CO2 diffuser. I have 16mm ID hose from my filter that I need to connect to my PVC fittings. I want 3/4inch male NPT on one end and male barbs on the other. But what size for the barbed end? I would think 5/8inch would be right but I haven't had any luck in finding one. Do I force the hose over a 3/4 inch fitting? Thanks!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

16mm= 5/8" You will probably end up having to use the nylon fittings to get a useful size. The PVC fittings in 5/8" are often to big to actually accept the 1/2" tubing. You'll never get it to go over 3/4, at least in my experience.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd be happy with a nylon fitting. But I'm not having much luck locating one on the internet. Any suggestions?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Home Depot and Lowes should both carry nylon hose barbs in their plumbing sections. Looks for them in the large drawers where they keep the small pipe fittings.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I have all kinds of 5/8" barbed elbows with 3/4" threads. And yes they are nylon. Just send me a PM or email and we will get you hooked up.

5/8" are almost impossible to find as it't not normally used in any type of plumbing.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

I tried an experiment tonight. After heating the end of the tubing in hot water and wetting the barbed adapter, I was able to eventially get the tubing onto the 3/4 inch fitting far enough for it to hold. So I think I'm okay for now. Rex, I may still be contacting you if I run into problems though!


----------

